# &quot;Tuscarawas County Morel Hunting Fraternity&quot;



## ohiobuck23

A place where Tuscarawas and or surrounding connecting county residents come to talk about their 2013 morel hunting season. Also gathering information on where Tusc residents are finding their morels around what trees or water sources. Lake, ponds, streams etc.. Including sharing all information besides secret hiding spots about people's theories on finding Morels in T-County.


----------



## goldpanninjerm

I have been out so many times every other day if not every day the only thing I have found is a pair of falseies a couple devil urns a nice size snake and a tick on my junk I am taking a break till people start posting finds in T-county gota be popping soon


----------



## ohiobuck23

Yeah I was out over the weekend northern Tusc and found nothing at places that I know pop every year relentlessly. Found nothing but ticks, falsies and devil horns. Starting to hate Ohio's weather for morel season. Last couple of years have been a worthless spring.... Might as well add months to winter anymore.


----------



## goldpanninjerm

Has anyone had any morel mushroom sightings in tusc county I have not yet but I did have an Elvis sighting he was in the deep woods singing a song to a couple of bigfoots would you call a group of them bigfoots or bigfeet I don't know I'm just bored let it be known if there are any mushroom sightings in tuscarawas county thanks guys


----------



## houndscry2008

Found 6 today newcomerstown area before rain started will be out tomorrow for sure!


----------



## houndscry2008




----------



## houndscry2008




----------



## ohiobuck23

Nice houndscry2008 keep on posting, what town have you been hunting?


----------



## houndscry2008

Newcomerstown you?


----------



## houndscry2008

Know we're a man can score some ramps in tusc? From wv originally and could go 2 mins from door n had as many as I wanted dying round here n shrooms is poppin I'm in need of them for my omlets n taters


----------



## shagbark

Found 31 today while turkey hunting. they are still small. i will leave them until saturday or sunday. all were around a freshly dead elm in a drainage


----------



## houndscry2008

Nice mine were found at the base of a dieting elm as well turning into a semi weird season here found one full size peckerhead today by itself with no others to be found


----------



## woodson

found 100, 1" greys within 30' of a dead elm on opening turkey day


----------



## houndscry2008

Found 5 peckers today there starting mon-Tuesday looking awesome


----------



## heavy

How do you upload pics ?????


----------



## tpedersen

Found one grey on Saturday. Things should be looking up after this rain by Wednesday.


----------



## woodson

Greys in full flush. Yellows have begun.


----------



## sibur

Went out this morning and found a dozen in Jefferson County.


----------



## heavy

Found bout a 100 this year found25 greys. and 6 dog peckers in new phila. can't figure out how to upload pics on here


----------



## houndscry2008

Lots of baby grays up not pickin there still 1" n under but tomorrow or Wednesday going to be awesome still no one on we're a man can get ramps in tusk? Will hopefully have my own patch next year buy dying in meantime


----------



## drewbobloo1988

heavy where in phila do you hunt? i have my own land in phila and i found 32 today all were 4-7 inches tall except one.
today was my first time out this year.


----------



## falbinki

my buddy picked 320 today . 100 grays in many differant spots. then he found a mega load 220+ yellows under one tree. he picked 220 and left because it got dark out but said there are more he has to go get in the morning. if you want to see a pic of them its posted on facebook under lickinbranch outdoors. not sure how to get pics on here. these were all on the tusc/carroll county line.


----------



## drewbobloo1988

Falbinki, i just checked it out.. the flippin unbelievable. i think i got a woody when i saw that pile haha. great job


----------



## goldpanninjerm

I'm glad people are finding them I am going out bright and early tomorrow hopefully I will do as good as some of you guys out there let you know my finds out here in strasburg


----------



## tpedersen

I will be hunting on Wednesday near port washington, stonecreek! things should be good after the rain and heat.


----------



## falbinki

yeah pretty crazy drew we have never found anything like that before.


----------



## drewbobloo1988

I went out today and found LOTS of broken staulks. Stupid trespassers. Imma gonna kill em if I catch em.


----------



## goldpanninjerm

How's the shroomin wanted to get out yesterday but I threw my back out at work can barely walk around the house I know I can't hike up and down no hills looks like my season is shot how long do you think they will be out before the seasons over I hope I have time to heal and get out there


----------



## goldpanninjerm

After all the hours I put into the woods I finally fond my first 2 of the year


----------



## houndscry2008

Weres all the yusc hunters at any luck out there yet felleers? :idea:


----------



## cm8687

Stillwater area, found first two of the year, small greys. It's been a slow start hopefully night time temps. will stay a little warmer.


----------



## jimwas98

I am here in Carroll and found devels urn and false morel today. Nothing else. Just thought Id throw in my 2 cents.
Seems late this cold year.


----------



## 1woodsman

found around 40 in Starsburg...first of the season!


----------



## tpedersen

The Cantharellus should be popping up around tuscarawas county soon. This will be my first year picking them, but I have seen thousands of them on my property the last two years, but couldn’t identify them at the time.
Anyone in T-county or near want some?


----------



## jimwas98

Would like to see some. Found some Chicken Mushrooms and some White Oysters around Atwood area Sunday.


----------



## jimwas98

Found first Chanterelle today and gathered a nice sack full. Should be going strong in another week.
I am Carroll County so Tuscarawas should be going also.


----------

